# Questions for hand plane gurus



## WesTex (Jan 5, 2014)

I received an old hand plane that belonged to my FIL. I would like to know what I have. The wood body is 15" l x 2 3/4" w x 1 1/2" t. The only markings I can find are on the chip breaker and the iron. 
The chip breaker says: L. BAILEY'S PATENT DEC. 24 1867
The iron is mostly obscured, but I can read: AND...TOOL CO and ...NTED. It also says: CAST STEEL
My questions: 1. What is it? 2. Is it worthwhile to try to make it a user, or is it a shelf queen? 3. If a user, what woods are commonly used for plane bodies?
Fingers crossed, photos attached.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

What you have is a very old Baileys plane. Bailey patents preceded Stanley. The Bailey Co and Stanley actually worked together for a short while, Separated and years later, Stanley bought the Bailey patents. 
The wooden bodied planes came first. The old Bailey planes were cast machines mounted on a wooden bed. This was followed with cast metal beds. 
These planes can still be used but are mostly collectibles now. 
Since if was with the FIL, it was most like his dad's or granddad's. 
1867, just after the Civil war. Pretty neat.


----------



## WesTex (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you for the info, Toolman. I appreciate learning the history of the tool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesTinKS (Nov 15, 2012)

Wow, does that look familiar. I have just recently started using more hand tools over power tools. Sometimes it's quicker to grab a hand tool than it is to set up the power tool. I got this plane when my father passed away. Just yesterday I was looking at it wondering if I should true the wood and clean it up and use it once in a while. Or, just keep it in it's place of honor on the workbench. Still have not decided.
Wonder if mine is older or newer. Mine has Bailey in the metal in front of the front knob.

James


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

I am not a plane guru, but the plane posted above 10/11/16 had a patent date of 1867. Look for a patent date on your plane. That would be the only way to determine which plane was older. From the two pictures, my guess is both planes were made in the same period (plus or minus 20 Years). The wooden bedded planes were replaced with the cast metal beds. 
As previously stated, you can still use these planes or keep them as collectibles. Their true value may be more as a family heirloom.


----------



## JamesTinKS (Nov 15, 2012)

"Their true value may be more as a family heirloom."
That has been it's standing for over 20 years. And will remain it's standing. I have a number of planes that people have given me (I am the only woodworker in a large family apparently). I'll refurbish those and use them. 
It is amazing how satisfying it us to use them. I kind of feel like I've jipped myself all these years.


----------



## Rodrat (Aug 31, 2016)

I really like these transitional planes. I find the wood body is lighter than a metal sole and has a nicer feels when using.


----------



## Rodrat (Aug 31, 2016)

JamesTinKS said:


> Wow, does that look familiar. I have just recently started using more hand tools over power tools. Sometimes it's quicker to grab a hand tool than it is to set up the power tool. I got this plane when my father passed away. Just yesterday I was looking at it wondering if I should true the wood and clean it up and use it once in a while. Or, just keep it in it's place of honor on the workbench. Still have not decided.
> Wonder if mine is older or newer. Mine has Bailey in the metal in front of the front knob.
> 
> James


Sorry to double post but these planes are a joy to work with.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Rodrat said:


> I really like these transitional planes. I find the wood body is lighter than a metal sole and has a nicer feels when using.


I hear you Rodrat, but you are very much in the minority. If more preferred the wooden bodied planes, they would still be on the market today. 
Early planes were adjusted with a mallet. 
Precision adjustments with screws was a big step. 
Metal bodied planes has been the last major change to hand planes. 
Now even the cheapest of the cheap planes has a metal body. 
:yes:


----------



## Rodrat (Aug 31, 2016)

Toolman50 said:


> I hear you Rodrat, but you are very much in the minority. If more preferred the wooden bodied planes, they would still be on the market today.
> Early planes were adjusted with a mallet.
> Precision adjustments with screws was a big step.
> Metal bodied planes has been the last major change to hand planes.
> ...


I have been buying up the transitional ones. I feel its the best of both worlds. 

I always seem to be the in the minority when it comes to these things. I'm pretty young but I feel old at heart. Sometimes newer isn't better.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

If you want to rehab it to use you may want to find a nice chunk of rosewood or something similar because the wood on it is cracked and likely not very stable. Of course that will probably lower the collectibility value, but would increase the usability value. I'm not that big on having tools to just look at. They were never manufactured for that purpose, but that's my opinion only. The choice is yours.


----------

